# 2005 altima 2.5s Hid Lights



## salkoaltima (Mar 27, 2011)

ok so i wanna change the light bulbs to hid ones. I was wondering if they carry 10ks for my car and if so can anyone please provide me with a link, thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

10k hid headlights 2005 altima - Google Search

Google...freekin amazing...


----------



## salkoaltima (Mar 27, 2011)

lol really narrows it down buddy but thanks for trying to get a post count


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Give a man a fire, he's warm for a day.
Set a man on fire, he's warm for a lifetime.

In other words, it ain't my fault you can't use, aren't savvy enough to use, or are just plain too lazy to use, resources available to the public at large.

Google must be down in your area eh? Post count? Are you numb from the neck up? That link gave me plenty of options as to where I could buy 10K HID conversion kits for an L31 Altima. Are the words too big? Too long? What's the issue here?


----------



## kwash (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the thread's are for helping others out, not redirecting them to google, which we all can do. Thats why the forum was created.. just sayin. Take care


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

kwash said:


> I think the thread's are for helping others out, not redirecting them to google, which we all can do. Thats why the forum was created.. just sayin. Take care


Uh-huh...right...and that statement is applicable 100% of the time...or is it? Haven't been around them thar intarwebs long have ya...


----------



## kwash (Apr 26, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> Uh-huh...right...and that statement is applicable 100% of the time...or is it? Haven't been around them thar intarwebs long have ya...


Thar Intarwebs?, right.... Im actually a graphic and web designer and I use forums to network, we don't talk about looking it up on google when an issue occurs. Get attempt though.

Sorry salkoaltima, I dont have an answer for your question either, personally I haven't seen any HID kits for an 05 Altima at 10000k only 8000k<lower. Ive been looking myself to get the 5000k or 6000k for the hint of blue. Too much, it's harder to see at night you know.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

kwash said:


> Thar Intarwebs?, right.... Im actually a graphic and web designer and I use forums to network, we don't talk about looking it up on google when an issue occurs. *Get attempt though*.


Just because you can drive a bus doesn't mean you know how to change the oil.
"squarespace.com" doesn't count for a *graphic and web designer*
Try hitting F7 next time.
Maybe you should start talking about google when issues occur.


----------



## kwash (Apr 26, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> Just because you can drive a bus doesn't mean you know how to change the oil.
> "squarespace.com" doesn't count for a *graphic and web designer*
> Try hitting F7 next time.
> Maybe you should start talking about google when issues occur.


Squarespace?? Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, Indesign. Really? I wouldn't say it if I didn't mean it. "Maybe you should start talking about good when issues occur" <-- Grow up and help people rather than stating obvious stuff. Everyone knows google, thats why we have a forum to talk to individuals one on one.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

kwash said:


> help people rather than stating obvious stuff


That's just it. If the obvious could stand up and kick you in the face (not you particularly, but generally speaking), we'd be living in a world with gauze factories every 5 miles and 23 1/2 of 24 hours a day of TV infomercials for superficial bruise remedies. The other half hour would likely be for those magnetic bracelets that relieve pain. Gotta keep of that dihydrogen-monoxide...


----------



## kwash (Apr 26, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> That's just it. If the obvious could stand up and kick you in the face (not you particularly, but generally speaking), we'd be living in a world with gauze factories every 5 miles and 23 1/2 of 24 hours a day of TV infomercials for superficial bruise remedies. The other half hour would likely be for those magnetic bracelets that relieve pain. Gotta keep of that dihydrogen-monoxide...


Haha thats for sure, but thats why I say forget the obvious and keep the forums for individuals to directly speak and provide accurate answers


----------

